# Network Settings/Parallels



## snoopy1239

I don't if any of the members here use Parallels on the Mac, but I'll give it a go anyhow. Perhaps even non-Parallels users will still be able to offer a solution.

I'm a complete novice, so please bear with me, but I'm having trouble connecting to the Internet via Windows after an IT man reconfigured my network settings as we tried to connect to a router at work.

I had a look at my network settings via system preferences and noticed that my IP for Parallels Host Guest and Parallels NAT read 0.0.0.0 and my configure IPv4 was set to manual. I have a submask number, everything else is blank. I tried dropping both settings down to 'Using DHCP', which gave me IP addresses, but still didn't enable me access.

My connection in Mac OS is fine, as is my mobile data card connection, it's just via windows/parallels that I can't get on. I can load up parallels and windows, but when I open my browser, I get nothing, just that annoying error page. 

When my IPv4 is on 'Using DHCP', my network settings actually say that both my Parallels Host Guest and NAT are currently active, but when I boot up windows and open my browser, I get the dreaded error page.

Is there a simple solution? Many thx in advance for any assistance.


----------



## tlarkin

on the bottom right hand side you can choose your connection type (there should also be a HD icon and an optical drive icon), ie wireless or ethernet.  OS X lists the first ethernet adapter as en0.  Make sure you have the right one selected.  Then in OS X, under system preferences you should see two instances of network cards, these are virtual cards installed by parallels to share your internet connection from your Mac.

When your virtual machine is using a connection or a device another OS can not use it, that is why they have those icons on the bottom right hand of the screen to change access between machines.

If you have any more advanced Mac questions I recommend you check out these sites:

www.macosxhints.com (I am a current member of this forum)

www.macfixit.com

www.insanelymac.com (I am a user of this forum but not frequent)

www.xlr8yourmac.com (good site to find hardware reviews)


----------



## snoopy1239

tlarkin said:


> on the bottom right hand side you can choose your connection type (there should also be a HD icon and an optical drive icon), ie wireless or ethernet.  OS X lists the first ethernet adapter as en0.  Make sure you have the right one selected.  Then in OS X, under system preferences you should see two instances of network cards, these are virtual cards installed by parallels to share your internet connection from your Mac.
> 
> When your virtual machine is using a connection or a device another OS can not use it, that is why they have those icons on the bottom right hand of the screen to change access between machines.
> 
> If you have any more advanced Mac questions I recommend you check out these sites:
> 
> www.macosxhints.com (I am a current member of this forum)
> 
> www.macfixit.com
> 
> www.insanelymac.com (I am a user of this forum but not frequent)
> 
> www.xlr8yourmac.com (good site to find hardware reviews)



Thank you for your response. At the risk of sounding stupid, I didn't really understand what you said. Assuming you mean on the bottom right hand side of Windows, I have never had the options you mention, just one that says 'parallel tools'. And I'm not sure where I will be able to see 'two instances of network cards'.

Again, ty for your help and the links.


----------



## tlarkin

here is a screen shot, see the icons along the white panel at the bottom?  One of them configures your NIC.


----------



## snoopy1239

tlarkin said:


> here is a screen shot, see the icons along the white panel at the bottom?  One of them configures your NIC.



Oh, I see, I'll have another check. I was looking in full screen mode you see which may have been the reason why I missed it. Thx, very kind of you to assist.


----------



## snoopy1239

Everything seems to be connected, but I did notice that if I got onto Windows (via Parallels), then Local Area Connection in Network Settings (the only icon present), it says in the support tab that the address type has been manually configured. Should this be the case? Also, I notice that the IP address shown here is different to what is displayed when I go to my network connection for Parallels in System Preferences on OS X on the Mac.


----------



## tlarkin

When you first set up a virtual machine you are asked if you want to use virtual devices from your Mac.  That is why you see a different IP set, Parallels put them there.  Then your parallels machine will use that virtual device to connect out to the interwebs.  Make sure all your settings are correct and that you have the correct adapter selected, be it en0 or airport.


----------

